# Convenience store clerk not masked



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

I went over to the convenienc store/gas station this morning to get fresh gas for the lawn mower. I was shocked to see teh clerk was not wearing any COVID protective items. An this is a person that comes in contact with many different people. I wonder if I should report it?


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I went over to the convenienc store/gas station this morning to get fresh gas for the lawn mower. I was shocked to see teh clerk was not wearing any COVID protective items. An this is a person that comes in contact with many different people. I wonder if I should report it?


I think you should.


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

I tried calling the county public health office and was told that they can't police the whole county! I was advised to contact the Attorney General's Office.


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

Does the convenience store have a corporate office that you can contact?


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

I just tried the Town health board president and she said she is no longer on the board (The Town should update their Web site info!) and suggested I contact the mayor. Still waiting to hear on that.


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

You hear on the news all the time to report COVID restriction violoations. How can you when everyone passes the buck or says there's nothing thay can do? I tried.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Quick question? Is there a mandate that they have to wear a mask or is it if they want to? If the mandate says they recommend it and not you have to...I don't see why you would need to report that. Nothing illegal has happened if he's just made a choice to not mask up. 
In Kansas they only say we have to mask up when the 6ft distancing isn't possible. I thought that was for all the US but, perhaps I'm wrong?


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

I still say contacting Corporate would be a good idea...  if it's their policy, they might replace the person with someone who's more responsible.


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

It is a state-wide mandate that if you're out in public, you have to wear a mask.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Based on where you are...I can certainly understand that.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

This mandate? From the NY Times?

"Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said all New Yorkers must wear face coverings when social distancing is not possible, including on public transport, in stores and on crowded sidewalks. "


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> It is a state-wide mandate that if you're out in public, you have to wear a mask.


Only if you are unable to maintain a social distance of 6'.

The local auto shop that I use has a barrier that prevents people from getting close to them so they don't wear a mask at the counter.


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Maybe he thought he didn't have to because he was behind a counter, but there was no other barrier and you have to get closer than 6 feet to transact business.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I would just call the manager and ask because sometimes they count that counter as part of the 6ft of space. Unless you know what policies they have in place, that wouldn't really be fair. He may be doing what he was told. Some places won't let you wear masks. He could have some sort of medical or physical condition that prevents this that you know nothing about. You see my point?


----------



## chic (May 4, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I would just call the manager and ask because sometimes they count that counter as part of the 6ft of space. Unless you know what policies they have in place, that wouldn't really be fair. He may be doing what he was told. Some places won't let you wear masks. He could have some sort of medical or physical condition that prevents this that you know nothing about. You see my point?



Yes, there is that to consider.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I tell you what...those masks...they are hard enough to breathe in with healthy lungs. If you have lung issues like me...it's hard running around in those masks all day. It's like you're slowly trying to smother yourself. It's 10 times more taxing on a persons body trying to deal with that. If he has asthma he could've been taking a break from it for a few minutes. I mean there's just all sorts of possible reasons that without talking to someone in charge you're just making assumptions on what you see in that moment.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

This is what I heard back from the mayor: _I will notify the local police_.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

I wouldn't bother with the police or other authorities. I'd just let the store manager know that I just changed my mind about buying anything in that store, and I would spread the word.  In the business world, the bottom line is all that counts.


----------



## Robert59 (May 5, 2020)

My local KFC worker's have no mask's and no rubber gloves. I contacted my local health department and they said it's up too the restaurant.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Another tempest in a teapot.   Just shop elsewhere.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 7, 2020)

I was in local 7/11 store about 45 min ago
As I was about to leave, the woman who was next in line wasn't wearing a mask.There is a sign on the door that says you can't come in without one. I said to the clerk'you shouldn't of let her in'.She shrugged her shoulders'I just told her that',as if she cared.How ***** stupid is this?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

It seems some people, as usual, think they are above societal regulations.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I was in local 7/11 store about 45 min ago
> As I was about to leave, the woman who was next in line wasn't wearing a mask.There is a sign on the door that says you can't come in without one. I said to the clerk'you shouldn't of let her in'.She shrugged her shoulders'I just told her that',as if she cared.How ***** stupid is this?


I'm sure the clerk has rules to follow, just as most retail stores don't allow their clerks to intervene with shoplifters.  Any possible harm that could come to the clerk is not worth it.   People are crazy nowadays and I certainly wouldn't risk dealing with a nutcase for the small salaries they are paid.


----------

